# Fishing Bridge



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action








anyone know if they have fire pit, picnic table or a grill at the Flying Bridge?

Also, will I be able to tote Packer (my dachsy) around Yellowstone. No hiking, just driving around.









Thanks
Sandy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> action
> 
> Also, will I be able to tote Packer (my dachsy) around Yellowstone. No hiking, just driving around.
> 
> ...


As long as Packer is mainly in your vehicle it won't be a problem. Yellowstones' rules re: pets - "Pets must be leashed. They are prohibited on all trails, in the backcountry, and in hydrothermal basins. Pets are not allowed more than 100 feet from a road or parking area. Leaving a pet unattended and/or tied to an object is prohibitied."


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO I have a feeling Packer will not be happy those days...We bought a portable tote..to carry "like a purse" When we tried to leave him alone...he did not like that....and ripped it rather quickly...

Do you think I can hang around the car when we see the geisers? or do you have to go off the beaten path?









Are we able to use our vehicle pretty much to see the sites?







(I hope)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> Do you think I can hang around the car when we see the geisers? or do you have to go off the beaten path?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the "major attractions" are fairly close to their parking lots, although usually more than 100 ft. At some areas you'll be able to see quite a bit from the parking lot, at other areas not so much, especially Old Faithful. Keep in mind though that some of the best scenery, and definitely the best wild life viewing (other than going on the backcountry trails, which obviously won't be an option for you) will be while you're driving from one site to another and just pulling off the road. sunny

Since it's a short walk from the parking lot to most of the viewing areas, most of the time you should be able to just trade off staying with Packer and walking to the viewing area. Old Faithful will take a little more planning since it only erupts about every 90+ minutes. There is a cafeteria and a nice gift shop at Old Faithful though, so you could always use the need to send viewing groups in shifts as an excuse to spend some time souvenir shopping.







Or, depending on how much time you'll have in Yellowstone you could just plan 2 stops at Old Faithful so everyone gets a chance to see it erupt.

However you end up doing things, enjoy your time at Yellowstone, it's awesome!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we took our Dachsy to Yellowstone. If was cool we left her in the truck while we did short jaunts to see something, otherwise we went in shifts, no biggie. I was always afraid someone would break my window and try to steal her even though she'd try to kill anyone who opened the door, (it's rather hilarious, she' thinks she's BIG).

she barked at anyone and everything all the way thru the park from her perch on a pillow on my lap....Until we approached the bison, in the road, next to the truck. She was dead silent and simply stared. Guess she figured she'd met her match.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I did not like Fishing Bridge, not one bit







. But some do...

Fishing Bridge Review


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Until we approached the bison, in the road, next to the truck. She was dead silent and simply stared. Guess she figured she'd met her match.


LOL!








Yeah, and when the ears start to droop, is when you need to start worrying about getting a wet spot on your leg!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I did not like Fishing Bridge, not one bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm sorry to hear that, j1mfrog.








That sure does not seem to jibe with the whole 'Yellowstone Experience' does it?
We are heading that way next summer, after the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in July, and we will be sure to keep our distance from Fishing Bridge.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > Until we approached the bison, in the road, next to the truck. She was dead silent and simply stared. Guess she figured she'd met her match.
> ...


I had pillow on my lap so was protected! Hey, how did you get that quote part in there like that? you "sperienced" people know so much!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That sure does not seem to jibe with the whole 'Yellowstone Experience' does it?
> [snapback]127631[/snapback]​


Even though our Fishing Bridge experience was bad, oue overall Yellowstone experience was great








. I highly recommend boondocking at one of the first come first serve spots (maybe with a reservation at Fishing Bridge as a backup).


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

Hello everyone!!

We stayed at Fishing Bridge for 3 days......although "nice", I did feel I was a trailer "sardine" next to the 3 other trailers......What choice did we have with a family of 5....we need the water, electricity and most important the sewerrrrrrrr...

The dachsy did fine, and travelled with us throughout...carried her in a case, when we went on trails and most people thought it was a camera case...again, she became her own "tourist spot"....We sat front row at Old Faithful and she was "quiet" until at one point, but no one cared...

SAW NO BEARS







Heard everyone else did!!!

Saw a few outback trailers passing us at Yellowstone...so HELLO!!! action

We stayed at a nice state park in Nebraska yesterday in Lexington..plenty of room, oaks, and electricity.....boy how I wish Yellowstone could be like THAT...(with all those trees, is it possible)







(Hey they did have a dump and water fill section...that'll due for 1 night) A fellow outbacker stayed right next to us, and he will be going back to this site upon his return....









Off to the OZARKS/Arkansas......and then to see Clinton Library......

After that....we have to drive homeward bound to Florida........

Never found that 2500 3/4 truck, although did I honestly look









But everytime I passed a Chevy dealer....I wondered.....









Ok...talk later...and hope to send some pics of this outbacker upon our return...although our internet at home is another story









Take Care, Sandy action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear Yellowstone went well for you, Sandy!








That is a beautiful park, and I look forward to showing it to our kids, on the way home from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. next July.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Trailers are close together. 
I didn't like the way the sites were arranged.
It's in a great location.
Love having the lake across the road.
If you need hookups...it can't be beat. Long commutes are necessary if you stay outside the park.


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

I agree Jolly Mon, it could of been designed differently...who knows, maybe the government played a part









Last night we pulled into Louisana ? (right on the border of Arkansas off of Hwy 65) and an Outback pulled right in...Said they did the same trip we did.... Very nice place.....all hookups/cable/wi-fi/pull through and all for $19.00. Pecan Groves RV park------farm/Rv park.....Liked that price!!!!









Guess what? They never heard of this site.......I kindly referred them and they will probably become a new outbacker.....









Almost home............







Back to reality....









CYA Sandy action action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Sandy! recruiting new members!
One gold star for you!









I bet it feels good to be back close to home. Traveling is great, but home...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

